# Basement garage fireproofing



## Contract_Diy127 (Jul 4, 2022)

Hello. The home I currently own has an exposed basement, with an exterior door leading to a concret pad I poured about a year ago. I have a 72”x80” sliding door in my basement which leads outside. My question is, if I replace the sliding glass door, with a French door (to be able to store my lawn equipment), will I have to fireproof the inside of my basement? 
   When I had my house built in 2018, the general contractor mentioned that I would need to do this, but I cannot find any code on the subject, and the contractor is no longer in business. TIA for any help.


----------



## bill1952 (Jul 4, 2022)

Just lawn equipment, no cars?  I assume gasoline fueled?  I think no if it's not for car storage but could be close call some places.  It does make me wonder if less expensive to change to electric lawn equipment than add drywall.


----------



## Contract_Diy127 (Jul 4, 2022)

bill1952 said:


> Just lawn equipment, no cars?  I assume gasoline fueled?  I think no if it's not for car storage but could be close call some places.  It does make me wonder if less expensive to change to electric lawn equipment than add drywall.


No cars, but yes, all gasoline fueled. It very well may be cheaper lol but I’d rather spend the money to fireproof a part of my basement than be limited to all electric equipment.


----------



## bill1952 (Jul 4, 2022)

I think you have to ask your local building department.

I've gone all electric and no regrets. (Not positive I've reduced fire hazard though.)


----------



## Msradell (Jul 4, 2022)

While I'm not sure about the code implications I would definitely sheetrock ceiling of that area to be safe.  Also, it would give you the ability in the future to put automobiles in there if you desired.  Furthering what Bill said, in many cases I firmly believe that electric lawn equipment if it's dangerous or more dangerous than gasoline fueled equipment. Putting out a lithium battery fire is a major issue that many fire departments are not prepared to handle.


----------



## ICE (Jul 4, 2022)

Lithium reacts with water.


----------



## classicT (Jul 5, 2022)

I would say that your contractor was likely referring to the following code section...

*R302.13 Fire Protection of Floors*
Floor assemblies that are not required elsewhere in this code to be fire-resistance rated, shall be provided with a 1/2-inch (12.7 mm) gypsum wallboard membrane, 5/8-inch (16 mm) wood structural panel membrane, or equivalent on the underside of the floor framing member. Penetrations or openings for ducts, vents, electrical outlets, lighting, devices, luminaires, wires, speakers, drainage, piping and similar openings or penetrations shall be permitted.

*Exceptions:*

Floor assemblies located directly over a space protected by an automatic sprinkler system in accordance with Section P2904, NFPA 13D, or other approved equivalent sprinkler system.
Floor assemblies located directly over a crawl space not intended for storage or for the installation of fuel-fired or electric-powered heating appliances.
Portions of floor assemblies shall be permitted to be unprotected where complying with the following:

The aggregate area of the unprotected portions does not exceed 80 square feet (7.4 m2) per story.
Fireblocking in accordance with Section R302.11.1 is installed along the perimeter of the unprotected portion to separate the unprotected portion from the remainder of the floor assembly.

Wood floor assemblies using dimension lumber or structural composite lumber equal to or greater than 2-inch by 10-inch (50.8 mm by 254 mm) nominal dimension, or other approved floor assemblies demonstrating equivalent fire performance.


----------



## jj1289 (Jul 7, 2022)

This is always an issue and open to interpretation. Assuming this is based on the IRC section R302.6 addresses separations between the dwelling and garage.

Since the IRC does not define what a garage is, then you resort to the definition in the dictionary.

Merriam-Webster definition of garage is :a shelter or repair shop for automotive vehicles : a cabinet with a vertical rolling door that is used for storing a small kitchen appliance.

If it is called a basement, workshop, storage then no protection is required. If it is called a garage then you must comply with R302.6. The code does not reference gas-fueled equipment.


----------



## ICE (Jul 7, 2022)

jj1289 said:


> If it is called a basement, workshop, storage then no protection is required. If it is called a garage then you must comply with R302.6. The code does not reference gas-fueled equipment.



CRC & CBC definitions:
BASEMENT. A story that is not a story above grade plane. (see “Story above grade plane”).

STORY ABOVE GRADE PLANE. Any story having its finished floor surface entirely above grade plane, or in which the finished surface of the floor next above is either of the following:
1. More than 6 feet (1829 mm) above grade plane.
2. More than 12 feet (3658 mm) above the finished ground level at any point.

STORY. That portion of a building included between the upper surface of a floor and the upper surface of the floor or roof next above.

There is no definition of the word garage found in any code.  That's because none is needed.  A garage is a space that could accommodate a vehicle. I am seldom confused about whether a space is a garage or not a garage. Sometimes the garage has been disguised.  The car door is gone and there is a window wall in it's place but it is a garage none the less.  You can usually follow the driveway and find a garage.

Labels do not create conditions....conditions create labels.

Identifying a basement can be a bit trickier but note that a basement is not a description of the use but rather, a story.  The story here is that there can be a basement garage, workshop, bedroom, laundry or whatever else one chooses.  A determination that because it is called a basement ... not a garage and therefor no protection is required, is wrong.

If definitive proof is absolutely required I suggest that the assessor records be perused. That's where you'll see the words "house and garage"


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 7, 2022)

I had a similar sitituation, builder recieved a contract and the new owner wanted a shop in the basement. Builder frames in a garage door opening without notifying the AHJ of the change. Rough-in inspection notes: That a seperation wall and ceiling will need to be installed, with a steel door including closer and a GFCI will need to be installed. Heat supply to the basement would need to be terminated.

Ooh how the plan changed, contractor framed the gararge door opening to a 5ft double door, added concrete pad outside the door and added an exterior light. Could the homie store a lawn mower and gas can in the basement, yes! Would he be able to keep his heat supply to the shop, yes! Additional receptacles, yes


----------



## tbz (Jul 7, 2022)

There are many of homes in PA that pre-2005 were built with unprotected garages under living space.

Code or no Code, if you are going to use it as one, build it out as one and follow the code requirements for it.

The fact is, it will not be an issue till you need it to be an issue, hence you don't want to wish you had done it.

JMO - Tom


----------



## bill1952 (Jul 7, 2022)

It's a seventy two inch sliding door. Can't get a car in. It isn't a garage by applicable definitions.


----------



## tbz (Jul 7, 2022)

bill1952 said:


> It's a seventy two inch sliding door. Can't get a car in. It isn't a garage by applicable definitions.


So why is a car the defined standard for calling it a garage? 

Last time I checked at the MVA, a motorcycle was also considered a Motor Vehicle, 

And was not the slider being pulled by the OP and a bi-parting set of doors installed triggering this question?

Are a bunch of gas powered lawn tool and a bike a bigger concern than 1 car?  who knows not me.

Is a wall of lithium battery chargers of more concern than a gas powered Fiat or Mini Cooper? 

I am not saying they have to do it, but I surely be a lot more concerned with the EV's than a riding mower.

Heck my first place was at ground level and the 250 enduro was parked every night on a sheet of plywood in the apartment.  

35 years later - not happening.

But the last time I checked it was nicer to work in conditioned space when servicing equipment.

I would say not required, but probably prudent....


----------



## bill1952 (Jul 7, 2022)

It would be a lot better if the IRC define garage as storage of vehicles or equipment with internal combustion engines or vehicles with batteries, but it doesn't. Seems to require a motor vehicle and one legal definition would exclude a lot of lawnmowers. https://www.law.cornell.edu/cfr/text/40/85.1703

If the owner says no motor vehicles, than the separation of a garage should not be required. 

The OP can decide if his use and his comfort level of the hazards warrant the drywall. It seems the record of garage fires is small - one source suggesting 2% of 1 and 2 family dwelling fires. Interesting, mostly electrical in origin.


----------



## my250r11 (Jul 7, 2022)

bill1952 said:


> The OP can decide if his use and his comfort level of the hazards warrant the drywall. It seems the record of garage fires is small - one source suggesting 2% of 1 and 2 family dwelling fires. Interesting, mostly electrical in origin.


LOL, most of the electrical panels as well as WH & furnaces are in the Garage here.


----------

